# Ford 1100 4x4..Is it worth it?



## treeeman00

I found a ford 1100 4x4 diesel for sale that I want to buy. I can buy it for 1300.00  It has a belly mower and a rear scraper blade.  It needs tires and could use a paintjob.  It does have new fluids and a new seat.  Hour meter shows 293 but they only used a 3 digit hour meter so it could be 1293.  Anyways do you guys think its worth it and could I get my money back out of it if I decide to sell it?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'd say it is well worth that if everything works as well as 4X4. Does it have a loader?


----------



## Doc

Sounds like a bargin for a 4x4 tractor.  

You might do a compression check, or have it looked over at a local tractor dealer.  If it runs and 4x4 works I really don't see how you could go wrong.

Here is some info on it from tractordata.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/4/245-ford-1100.html

1979 - 1982   Hundred Compact Series
Compact Utility tractor
Next model:	Ford 1110
Larger:	Ford 1200


    Overview

    Engine
    Transmission
    Dimensions
    Photos
    Attachments




Production:
Distributor:	Ford
Manufacturer:	Shibaura
Factory:	Japan
Original price (USD):	$5,609 (1982)

Ford 1100 Engine:
   Shibaura 0.7L 2-cyl diesel
full engine details ...

Capacity:
Fuel:	3.5 gal [13.2 L]
Hydraulic system:	5 gal [18.9 L]

3-Point Hitch:
Rear Type:	I
Rear lift (at ends):	881 lbs [399 kg]

Power Take-off (PTO):
Rear PTO:	transmission
Rear RPMs:	540
Front PTO:	optional

Dimensions & Tires:
Wheelbase:	48 inches [121 cm]
Weight:	1,131 lbs [513 kg]
Front tire:	4.00-12
Rear tire:	7.00-16
full dimensions and tires ...

Ford 1100 attachments:
 mowing deck
 snowblower
 front-end loader
 backhoe
all 1100 attachments ...

1100 Serial Numbers:
Location:	Above front axle on left side
1979: U125001
1980: U127591
1981: U129066
1982: U130665
1983: U131359

how to read serial numbers...



Ford 1100 Power:
Engine (gross):	13 hp [9.7 kW]
Engine:	12.5 hp [9.3 kW]
PTO (claimed):	11 hp [8.2 kW]

Mechanical:
Chassis:	4x2 2WD
 	4x4 MFWD 4WD (optional)
Steering:	manual
Brakes:	differential mechanical drum
Cab:	Two-post ROPS.

Hydraulics:
Type:	live
Capacity:	5 gal [18.9 L]

Electrical:
Ground:	negative
Charging system:	alternator
Charging amps:	20

Battery:
Number:	1
Volts:	12
Amp-hours:	72


----------



## treeeman00

no it does not have a loader and the guy says it runs great and the 4x4 works great and also has front weights.


----------

